
The secret world of microwave networks - stefanpie
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/11/private-microwave-networks-financial-hft/
======
TheAlchemist
For anyone interested in the topic, I highly recommend Alexandre Laumonier
blog - Sniper in Mahwah, especially the older articles.

[https://sniperinmahwah.wordpress.com/](https://sniperinmahwah.wordpress.com/)

